# Diving in the Red Sea



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Update from the British Embassy


Before undertaking any adventure activity ensure that your travel insurance covers you for the activity.

Many restrictions on swimming and water sports remain in place following shark attacks on 30 November, 1 December and 5 December in which a tourist died and three others were injured. Officials continue to investigate the cause of the attacks and have introduced measures to monitor the coastal area and to require that hotel owners adhere to controls in order to ensure the safety of those in the water off beaches outside their hotels. Whilst it has been reported that on 12 December 2010 the Governor of South Sinai, Mohamed Abdel Fadil Shousha announced that some beaches in the Sharm el Sheikh area were to re-open, you are advised to take extra caution and to monitor updates issued by the local authorities and your tour operator at this time.

The Egyptian Chamber of Diving and Water Sports website provides further details and regular updates on the current situation in Sharm el Sheikh where most diving and water sport activities remain suspended. Shark attacks of any kind are very unusual in the Red Sea.

If you are considering diving or snorkelling in any of the Red Sea resorts be aware that safety standards of diving operators can vary considerably. A basic rule is never to dive or snorkel unaccompanied. Where possible make any bookings through your tour representative. Unusually cheap operators may not provide adequate safety and insurance standards. Ensure that your travel insurance covers you fully before you dive. Diving beyond the depth limit of your insurance policy will invalidate your cover.

Ensure that your travel insurance, or that of the tour or dive company, provides adequate cover for the costs involved in any air/sea rescue if you are lost at sea. The current fee can exceed US$4000 per hour. The Egyptian authorities will only undertake air/sea rescue operations on receipt of a guarantee of payment. The British Embassy is unable to provide this initial guarantee, but does facilitate communication between insurance companies and the Egyptian authorities.


----------

